# OK, now I don't feel like crap anymore



## .308 (Jul 26, 2009)

How can one delete a thread?

Thanks!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

You can't delete a thread as far as I know.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Nope, you just let it drop off the front page and eventually it sinks far enough back into cyberspace that no one notices it anymore


----------



## .308 (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok, then I'll continue.

I did feel like crap because we caught the dog, but we made two mistakes, and the dog got out of the fenced in area (and I'm still kicking myself).

Breaks my heart to look at this pic, you can see the fear in her eyes...









However, later that day, both my wife and I had to take a dog to our vet. Funny thing is that we usually never go to the vet together. If we wouldn't of gone together, we would ever of been able to stop for this little guy who was wondering out on to the side of the road...









I asked God why he let the dog slip through our hands, and he gave us this little guy...


----------

